# Toro Dingo Stump Grinder Attachment



## Frans (Apr 24, 2004)

Does anyone have any DIRECT PERSONAL experiance with this attachment?
I've seen it but want to know if it a p.o.s. or not.
Thanks
Frans


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 24, 2004)

I demo'd one removing a 2 ft. dia. stump. It grinds very well and the track Dingo I was using has tremendous traction over the loose soil and chips. What I did not like about it was the cutter wheel is placed sideways and the chips fly off to the side about 30 ft. I would like it much better if the cutter wheel was positioned like a regular grinder. The Toro dealer wanted $30 per tooth! Looking at the teeth they had on there, it was Rayco super teeth, which you can get from Rayco at almost 1/3 the price.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 25, 2004)

i tried out a BOBCAT stump grinder man it was slow..i realy dont think you can beat purpose built equipmant.but with purpose built equipmant there is usualy a high cost


----------



## Frans (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the replies
Frans


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 26, 2004)

BTW, Frans, I would still like to get a Dingo, and if I do, I will get the grinder attachment, but some kind of blockade will need to be set up to stop the chips from flying so far sideways. Couple sheets of plywood should work.


----------



## Frans (Apr 26, 2004)

*Boxer*

I've been checking into these mini-skid steers for awhile and heres what I think
The Bobcat MT52 seems like a beefy machine but real long and maybe too wide. 
I want something that will go through clients garden gates.
The Toro Dingo talks about "four paw" drive meaning 4 hydrolic motors, one at each wheel.
Some others (like the Gravely) use two motors with a chain drive to the other corrosponding wheel. but most Mini-skid steers either have four motors or the machanics say it really is a question of the way the hyd. valves are set up.
Toro says they have two different pumps to drive attachments and the drive seperatly. but again with the new "bannanna" valves power is diverted very well so you dont get lurching or slow down in the drive while operating an attachment. So dont know if this is a big advantage or not. overall high flow seems to be the key. 
Vermeer has a high dump height but the overall dumping weight capacity is not great. And it is fairly wide to boot.
the Thomas had a rep. for being real lame in customer support (no offense Canada) prehaps cause they are in Canada. And the Thomas is real wide.
The only mini-skid steer I have found so far that seems to be beefy enough but slim enough to go through garden gates is the BOXER. It has adjustable tracks like the Vermeer hydo stumper, 14GPM hyd. high flow pumps, dump height of 59" )almost 5' high, and heavy enough to run a rough cut mower deck and the stumper
www.cpiequipment.com or www.boxerok.com
frans


----------

